# Treat your maids with respect ... or .....



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yikes ....

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/maid-cuts-off-employers-penis-after-being-sexually-harrassed


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

So many conflicting accounts of this story... I first heard it last night and they said the guy was 78 and that she was from Ethiopia and all he asked for was a massage, then I heard the story again this morning they said she was Bagladeshi and the Guy was an Emirati and that he sexually assaulted her, now I read that the maid is from Bangladesh but the guy is from an undisclosed GCC and is 70. Man, reporters here either are the suck or they are told what to and not to write. Either way, I feel bad for both of them, but having your d!ck cut-off..... damn.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

All he asked for was a massage.... says it all really


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like he's been doing it for years:

Boss - National News


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good for her!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

w_man said:


> Yikes ....
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/maid-cuts-off-employers-penis-after-being-sexually-harrassed


Holy crap..!!! Chopped off the d***, Thats brutal, But deserving.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

> A police source, who asked not be identified, said the fact that the woman did not attempt to escape gave an indication of the credibility of her claims.


What does this mean? Does it mean that they are taking her seriously or that they think she's making it up because she didn't try to escape?

Either way...good for her! :clap2: I am sick and tired of hearing about how badly housekeepers/nannies/maids are treated in Dubai. 
Like someone once told me, "We must treat them like people too!" Seriously! I didn't know how to react to that statement!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I think they are taking her seriously. The latest news states that the guy with a missing pee-pee is also being charged.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

w_man said:


> I think they are taking her seriously. The latest news states that the guy with a missing pee-pee is also being charged.




Also being charged.. that is the sad thing, it should be him alone that is being charged, no doubt the maid will take the majority of the blame.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

w_man said:


> *"guy with a missing pee-pee."*


haha..lol. that sounds so *"DESI"*:clap2::clap2::bump2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Where was she supposed to escape to?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

lol - really? didn't know that was a 'desi' thing to say.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Where was she supposed to escape to?


Good question - I think that was a strange statement. It was probably just made to 'say something' - I hear a lot of 'reasons' which don't make any sense.

If that is the extent of police work here - "We think she's telling the truth because she didn't run away" - then God help us all lol.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

w_man said:


> lol - really? didn't know that was a 'desi' thing to say.


Yup , Back in India, Thats used a lot. A colloquial referring to "you know what"..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The cops work very hard here dude. They're so tired they don't even bother to indicate when changing lanes, they speed on the roads, hugging the shoulders and talk on their cell phones too. It's very hard work dude


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Self censored...

Anyone else think this is hilarious?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The maid is being done for causing a disability.

Not sure I agree...

At 78 years old, he's not going to be using it for _that_!

And as far as I'm aware, all these locals sit down when they do the _other_ so he probably won't notice much difference.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> At 78 years old, he's not going to be using it for _that_!
> 
> And as far as I'm aware, all these locals sit down when they do the _other_ so he probably won't notice much difference.



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> The maid is being done for causing a disability.
> 
> Not sure I agree...
> 
> ...


That's quite hilarious!  But agree that if you don't want to end up 'disabled', then keep it in your pants!

It is sad though that the maid is being charged as well. That's the reason why so many rapes and other sexual crimes go unreported - By speaking up or defending yourself, you end up being victimised twice!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> The maid is being done for causing a disability.
> 
> Not sure I agree...
> 
> ...




You don't think a 78 year old is capable of sex???????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You don't think a 78 year old is capable of sex???????



Well Ms Maiden, we would like to hear what a 78 year old is capable of  EEK


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well Ms Maiden, we would like to hear what a 78 year old is capable of  EEK




Just ask a nurse on a geriatric ward how many wigwams she sees in the morning.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bravo to her...Let that be a lesson to all who think these people are property...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea... but she is in jail and probly will spend more time there then the local emirati.


----------

